# Amusing...



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Friend of mine ran across this today. You can't see it well in picture but the "craftsman" used Rain R Shine glue.  and, as we can all see, a full can of primer..


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

It ain't full now.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like he tripped and fell into the fitting bin.....whilst carrying an open can....


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Looks like he tripped and fell into the fitting bin.....whilst carrying an open can....



What he spent on primer he saved on strapping...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

chuckscott said:


> What he spent on primer he saved on strapping...


Wonder if that's what he told the boss.....:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I just don't get the blue glue thing. It looks so hacky to me.

Has its place on certain water line repairs but roughing in drains? Sheesh.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I just don't get the blue glue thing. It looks so hacky to me.
> 
> Has its place on certain water line repairs but roughing in drains? Sheesh.


The only time we ever used it was when we made repairs on PVC service repairs, in the ground, with water in hole. Since moving to KCMO I haven't had to use it since every water service is copper and pack joints..

Maybe I should get a can, swedge one end of the copper and glue them together. Think of the savings....


----------



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

how you gonna clean out 3 inch pipe thru 2 inch ?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I see copper

Hacks don't run copper


His PVC glue joints are ugly but airtight


Pass


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

germanplumber said:


> how you gonna clean out 3 inch pipe thru 2 inch ?


3/8 cable, duh...:laughing:


----------



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

by code you cant cleanout larger diameter pipe through smaller except 1 1/2 thru 2 inch


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> I see copper
> 
> Hacks don't run copper
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like new construction. Must have been a new guy or something. 

I see lots of newer houses that were plumbed with Rain or Shine. There are tons of them in Overland Park that don't have primer either.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> Looks like new construction. Must have been a new guy or something.
> 
> I see lots of newer houses that were plumbed with Rain or Shine. There are tons of them in Overland Park that don't have primer either.


blue glue has primer in it already, no need to prime it twice


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The same guy that did the work in the op, also did this I bet :laughing: 





















sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Looks like new construction. Must have been a new guy or something.
> 
> I see lots of newer houses that were plumbed with Rain or Shine. There are tons of them in Overland Park that don't have primer either.


I have seen a lot of this in basements of Mc Mansions here too. My buddy that sent me the picture said this is in Lee's Summit, house is no more than 5 years old. 

I am surprised Johnson County would let lack of primer pass inspection. Probably happens more than I know. I know that if I used clear primer that I would surely fail inspection there. just not fair


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> blue glue has primer in it already, no need to prime it twice


Not allowed in Florida. Codes states a purple primer must be used on ALL pvc. Doesn't matter what it says on the can.

Interestingly, there is no such stipulation on CPVC. Not sure why.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Protech said:


> Not allowed in Florida. Codes states a purple primer must be used on ALL pvc. Doesn't matter what it says on the can.
> 
> *Interestingly, there is no such stipulation on CPVC. Not sure why.*


If I remember correctly code calls for cleaning (and that may not even be with a solvent, just wiping off with rag) and orange glue for cpvc. I will have to look in book again in regards to cleaning. I wonder if the primer reacts with the cpvc. Anybody here know why?

I have seen purple primer on cpvc over the years. Not seeing cpvc as much as I used to though. Thank God!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

chuckscott said:


> Not seeing cpvc as much as I used to though. Thank God!


Thank god???? I love seeing cpvc- it means more money off repairs in the future

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Protech said:


> Not allowed in Florida. Codes states a purple primer must be used on ALL pvc. Doesn't matter what it says on the can.
> 
> Interestingly, there is no such stipulation on CPVC. Not sure why.


 






If the CPVC cement is yellow, then the primer isn't needed. But the orange cement needs a primer.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Thank god???? I love seeing cpvc- it means more money off repairs in the future
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Those repairs are usually in the winter, under a repiped trailer.


----------

